
Ask HN: Recommendations for combined CRM/support software? - J-H
Hi everyone,<p>Maybe this is more of a dream than a reality, but I am looking for software that can act as both a CRM (categorizing leads, people, keeping track of follow-ups) and support software. So at one glance, I could see every communication that my team has had with a person, since the beginning.<p>Right now, we are tracking this with email and Zendesk, and it&#x27;s becoming cumbersome. Is something like this out there?
======
verdverm
Hubspot has both on their free plan, also marketing

